
How Dilbert, Scott Adams Got Hypnotized by Trump - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-03-22/how-dilbert-s-scott-adams-got-hypnotized-by-trump
======
teddyh
Scott Adams responds: [http://blog.dilbert.com/post/158709087061/some-fake-
news-abo...](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/158709087061/some-fake-news-about-
me-from-bloomberg)

~~~
geezerjay
Very interesting read. I wonder if Bloomberg will comment on being caught
intentionally posting a "fake news" attack piece. Irrespectively of what
people think of Trump, this blog post does demonstrate quite clearly the
problem with today's media.

~~~
soyiuz
Let's distinguish between unflattering treatment and fake news.

~~~
devopsproject
This was twisted and extremely biased. This is fake news.

------
squozzer
I agree that it's a hit piece, actually not as bad as I had expected based on
the title. I disagree that it's fakenews, because the only disputable
statements are the conclusions / interpretations / shade-throwing of the
author, e.g. Scott's girlfriend.

But going meta -- not surprised by anything about the article except the
timing, for which Scott offers an explanation in his counter-blog.

The #Resistance has not had much luck in attacking Trump directly, so they go
after his allies and those upon whom Trump might have to lean for support.

Such a strategy may look cheap, but if one were tasked with stopping tanks
without anti-tank weapons, then attacking fuel sources and making roads harder
to navigate aren't such bad ideas.

~~~
geezerjay
> because the only disputable statements are the conclusions / interpretations
> / shade-throwing of the author

The whole article reads as an extensive piece devised to smear the man's
character, complete with more or less explicit accusations of misogyny,
lunacy, and even racism.

And this was motivated by the fact that Scott Adams didn't jumped on the rabid
anti-Trump bandwagon and actually had some positive comments on why the
american people unequivocally elected Trump their president.

------
devopsproject
Scott Adams predicted Trump to win in August of 2015. Then he spent the next
15 months explaining how and why it would happen. This hit piece is odd and
screams of "fake news".

